# Rest in Peace my brother - GSM500



## vicTor (30/9/22)

...it is with a sad heart that I write this thread

But a long time friend and Legend in the vaping scene, the man behind the Pied Piper juices, Master of Tobacco's, has passed away today after a long struggle.

May your soul rest in peace my brother, thank you for everything you taught me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (30/9/22)

Thank you @ivc_mixer for all the assistance in making his life more comfortable in the last few weeks,

You Sir, are truly an amazing human being.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/9/22)

Very sad news... Prayers and thoughts to his family and friends.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/9/22)

vicTor said:


> Thank you @ivc_mixer for all the assistance in making his life more comfortable in the last few weeks,
> 
> You Sir, are truly an amazing human being.


It was the least and I was happy to help.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver (30/9/22)

Such sad news 

My interactions with Guy were always jovial and fun. May his soul rest in peace.

Strength to his family in this difficult time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (30/9/22)

Wow,Sad news. Rest in peace @GSM500.
My condolences to the family of the man I new as GSM500. He was always there to help and give advice.
Rest in peace Brother

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/22)

Rest in Peace @GSM500 , may peace be with the family, my sincerest condolences..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (30/9/22)

This is very sad news i met him once, great guy
Rest In Peace

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/9/22)

Rest in Peace Guy. It was always a pleasure dealing with you. I hope your family find peace and comfort during this difficult period.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/22)

Sad news indeed. May his soul rest in peace!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/22)

So sad. my condolence to his family and those who personally knew him, sorry for your loss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/10/22)

I've known Guy for some time now and what a solid, nice person he was. Wealth of knowledge about the industry as a whole and such a passion for what he did. It was my privilege and honour to have helped out the last few weeks and though what I did was no major feat, his appreciation thereof meant a great deal to me. My thoughts and prayers are with his family in this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz (1/10/22)

Such Sad news! My condolences and prayers go out to the family. It was always a pleasure dealing with him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (1/10/22)

Rest in peace @GSM500… my prayers and condolences to the family

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)

Rest in peace @GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (1/10/22)

Condolences to his family, rest in peace Guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (1/10/22)

Condolences to his family.Rest in peace

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/10/22)

Rest in peace @GSM500

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (1/10/22)

Rest easy Guy. Peace and strength to his family and friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/10/22)

My Condolences to his Family and Friends.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/10/22)

RIP you friendly human being. Sincere condolences to your family and friends.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (2/10/22)

RIP GSM500 , My condolences to his family and friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/22)

Condolences to his family and friends. May you find comfort in your loving memories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (3/10/22)

Sincerest condolences to the family and friends. You are all in my prayers. Rest in peace brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (3/10/22)

Rest in peace 

Each person leaves behind a legacy in his or her own way. May your family and friends take comfort and keep your legacy to heart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/10/22)

...in case anyone wanted to know, damn, now it feels real


----------



## vicTor (7/10/22)

...let's spare a thought for The Pied Piper

being laid to rest today...

go well Sir

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (7/10/22)

Road to Valhalla

I fell asleep on ocean shore,
Sharp rocks as my bed,
I don't feel them anymore,
I don't feel cold I must be dead.

Rest in peace Guy. This journey is done, on to the next.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (10/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/10/22)

I met Guy when he came to pick up a Dani Box that he'd bought from me. He'd arrived with a few bottles of his Pied Piper bottles for me as samples and and I could remember thinking was: "what a nice, genuine oke".

Rest in peace Guy, you will be missed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (11/10/22)

I never met Guy. From the comments on the site, I wish I had - the good memories soften the blow a little.

RIP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zx14 (11/10/22)

What a sad way to make my first post!

My sincerest condolences.

I have just read the news of his passing.

I did not know the man, but, thanks to Viktor, and the Vape meets prizes, I quit smoking due to his juices.

R.I.P.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Deemo (12/10/22)

Rest in peace and condolences to the family and friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (18/10/22)

RIP GSM500
My condolences to his family and friends in this time.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/22)

For those who were present last night, the tribute gave me goosebumps!


----------

